# Governor Jerry Brown has blood on his hands now.



## havasu (Feb 21, 2017)

Still steaming over the loss of a local police officer yesterday, from a guy who was early released from prison due to overcrowding. He started at Whittier Police Department two years after I began my career, we went to the same police academy, and have several common friends. Poor cop was shot in the face when he got out of his unit after a simple, non injury traffic collision. Governor Jerry Moonbeam Brown can go to hell. He has blood on his hands as do all the idiot snowflakes who voted to release these hardened criminals just in order to save a few pennies on taxes. :down:

RIP Officer Keith Boyer!

http://www.sgvtribune.com/general-n...ation-under-county-supervision-through-ab-109


----------



## Chris (Feb 21, 2017)

Don't forget this piece of work killed his own cousin a few hours earlier. 

It's the same mentality as sanctuary cities. They don't realize people can be dangerous, they assume everyone has feelings and cares for other humans, they are dead wrong.


----------



## havasu (Feb 21, 2017)

Let's not forget this Sergeant was also killed by a freshly released parolee.

http://www.cnn.com/2016/10/05/us/la-county-sheriff-sergeant-killed/


----------



## frodo (Feb 22, 2017)

there is no such thing as a non violent convict.  to be in prison requires you to either be violent or someones toy
this non violent prop 57 is pure bullshait,  if you were not violent when you entered, you are when you get out


Rip Keith Boyer


----------

